
Enhancing National Cybersecurity [pdf] - hdespiritu
https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/docs/cybersecurity_report.pdf
======
I_am_neo
If they want better cyber security now they shouldn't have butchered the
education system in the 90's

